# An update about my unusual results



## marcal (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello everyone.

I wanted to update you all about my journey in case anyone else find themselves in a similar position.

Here is my original thread from a couple of months ago:

http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=9375

And here is my first post:



> I'm hoping someone can help me understand if my test results indicate Graves disease? My thyroid issues were picked up as an incidental finding as part of a research study I am participating in. I'm seeing an endo next week but my results are as follows:
> 
> These first tests were taken during pregnancy and post partum, as part of the study I'm involved in:
> 
> ...


Fast forward to last week and a new set of results:

ft4 30 (10.0-22.0)
ft3 8.7 (3.1-6.8)
tsh 1.3 (0.30-4.20)

GP sent me straight to the endocrinologist who immediately did an MRI of my brain/pituitary and further blood tests at a lab who uses different testing procedures to the other lab.

I got my results back today. My MRI was normal and my thyroid function test was also normal. It turns out I am one of those rare people who have antibodies that interfere with certain testing procedures.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

marcal said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I wanted to update you all about my journey in case anyone else find themselves in a similar position.
> 
> ...


Please get TSI lab test. You look hyper to me.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

Those are not normal results.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree with Andros... those results need more attention.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I also agree. There are lots of us (myself included) who had very normal results but very high antibodies...they antibodies skewed the results.

Your results do not look normal to me.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> my thyroid function test was also normal. It turns out I am one of those rare people who have antibodies that interfere with certain testing procedures.


My first thought was both stimulating and blocking antibodies.

Have a TSI test and we'll know for sure.


----------



## marcal (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone. TSI was normal. I'm not sure what else to do then. The endocrinologist consulted with 2 chief biochemists at both labs and said I had the interfering things giving false results.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

I love it when they say "normal". You need to get a copy of the results because normal means you have NO TSI. Antibodies are sneaky demons working on a devious plan of attack.


----------



## marcal (Sep 2, 2013)

It was measured a couple of months ago now but it said something like 'undetected' or 'not detected'. I was feeling confident that the endos and biochemists were correct but now I'm worried again!

I should add that I still don't have any symptoms.


----------



## marcal (Sep 2, 2013)

This is what they say I have

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/743248_3

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/752877

I'm not sure whether I need more investigations now though after the feedback here. The reason I was feeling confident is because the endo I see is considered the best in the state and he also consulted with another endo and the two chief biochemists at the two different labs they tested my blood. Both labs use different testing methods and they tested my blood several times at each lab. The results were consistent ie. at one lab my results were normal and at the other they were abnormal, each time.

Most times with a normal TSH and elevated ft3 and ft4 it means you either have a pituitary tumor, thyroid resistance or these interfering heterephile antibodies. They ruled out a tumour and the thyroid resistance and given that my thyroid function was normal with one testing method and abnormal with the other, they say I have this antibody intereference.

I would still appreciate thoughts. Again, I have no symptoms.

Noticed that the first link requires login so will post relevant part:



> Assay Interference
> 
> TSH Measurement. The majority of commercially available TSH assays use a noncompetitive or 'sandwich' format with two antibodies - capture and (labelled) detection - directed against different epitopes on TSH, with the TSH moiety essentially acting as a bridge between the two. The capture antibody is typically immobilized to a solid phase to ensure good separation between bound and unbound label, thus increasing sensitivity; several different detection antibodies may also be employed to further improve assay sensitivity.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi,

It sounds like they're taking good care of you. Love the way the doc got right on the scan when he was concerned. What a blessing!!


----------

